# Von der Pfütze zum Teich



## Snowie (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich wollte mich auf diesem Wege eigentlich nur nochmal für die liebe Hilfe und die klasse Tipps bedanken!

Meine kleine Dreckpfütze hat sich so toll entwickelt und das gleich beim ersten Versuch Top!  

ich hoffe nur das bleibt auch so, das zyperngras bekommt einige gelbe blätter *sorgen mach*

So sah das Pfützchen vor 4 monaten aus:
Pfütze

und so, schauts nun aus:
Teich
Röschen

Und ich finds echt toll! 

Danke, danke, danke, daaaaaanke


----------



## niri (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Von der Pfütze zum Teich*

hi snowie,

dein miniteich sieht wunderschön aus  ! und dass du nach so kurzer zeit schon mit einer hübschen seerosenblüte aufwarten kannst, das nenne ich echtes glück  ! weißt du zufällig, wie deine seerose heißt?



> das zyperngras bekommt einige gelbe blätter *sorgen mach*



wenn dein zyperngras cyperus longus ist, mach dir keine sorgen, diese pflanze ist bei mir z.b. unkaputtbar, ein ableger wächst gar ohne substrat in einem kleinen seerosen kübelchen.

lg
ina


----------



## Christine (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Von der Pfütze zum Teich*

Hallo Snowie,

herzlichen Glückwunsch - sieht wirklich schön aus, Dein Mini!


----------



## elkop (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Von der Pfütze zum Teich*

gefällt mir richtig gut.

lieb grüßt elke


----------



## Herr Jemineh (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Von der Pfütze zum Teich*

jawoll!  

teich ist im kleinsten kübel!  

halt uns bitte auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Snowie (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Von der Pfütze zum Teich*



			
				niri schrieb:
			
		

> weißt du zufällig, wie deine seerose heißt?



Also gesucht habe ich eine "__ Froebeli" im Baumarkt hab ich dann eine gefunden auf der "foebeli" ohne R drauf stand, aber ich denke es wird eine Froebeli sein


----------



## niri (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Von der Pfütze zum Teich*

hi snowi,

wie eine __ froebeli sieht sie nicht unbedingt aus  , aber hübsch und fleißig ist sie allemal  .

lg
ina


----------



## Snowie (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Von der Pfütze zum Teich*

auf dem bild sie auch noch nicht ganz offen ^^


----------



## Kareem (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Von der Pfütze zum Teich*

Hallo,
sieht echt schick aus!!!
Aber ich glaube auf Dauer wird das mit der Seerose nix.


----------



## Snowie (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Von der Pfütze zum Teich*



			
				Kareem schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich glaube auf Dauer wird das mit der Seerose nix.



wieso?


----------



## Kareem (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Von der Pfütze zum Teich*

Hallo,
die sollte man mdt 50cm tief setzten, aber das ist meiner Meinung nach trotzdem zu wenig.


----------



## Christine (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Von der Pfütze zum Teich*

Hi Kareem,

wie kommst Du denn darauf?

Snowie hat die Seerose als __ Froebeli gekauft, die haben eine Pflanztiefe von 30 - 60 cm.


----------



## Snowie (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Von der Pfütze zum Teich*

Ja, auch wenn es vielleicht keine __ Froebeli ist auf dem Zettel war eine mindest pflanztiefe von 30cm angegeben.

puh jetzt war ich aber kurz erschrocken


----------

